
Tell HN: iPhone odd behavior while reading Wired article about NSA - killswitched
I was reading this article on Safari&#x2F;iOS 13.4.1 on a late model iPhone:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wired.com&#x2F;story&#x2F;inside-the-nsas-secret-tool-for-mapping-your-social-network&#x2F;<p>While reading the article, my screen went blank, displayed a spinner, then went to the lock screen.  I cannot recall experiencing this behavior anytime recently.<p>Does anyone know why this might have occurred? Is this just a random fluke, or was something served from the wired website to cause this?
======
seesawtron
I have heard news about recent security breaches with ios Mail app and push
notifications. Apple managed to patch it earlier this month. Could be related
to that but it was not for browser.

~~~
killswitched
Word is that iOS is still overflowing with bugs and vulnerabilities. I should
factory restore this phone now..

